# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  بررسی نرم افزار Install Aware

## sepehr.net

سلام دوستان فکر کردم تاپیکی برای آموزش نرم افزار install aware قرار بدم تا این نرم افزار بیشتر برای دوستان شناخته بشه.
ممنون میشم نظرات خود را در مورد این نرم افزار قرار بدین.

----------


## sepehr.net

این نرم افزار ساخت شرکت مایکروسافته و به نظر من کار کردن با اون خیلی بهتر از install shild و دیگر نرم افزار هاست.
امکاناتی که این نرم افزار داره زیاده ولی حالا من چند تاش رو میگم
1 - امکان فارسی کردن فرم های ستاپ و تغییر اونها به هر صورتی که دوست داریم
2 - نصب framework,sql,crystal و هر انچه که یک برنامه برای ستاپ نیاز داره
3 - امکان دسترسی به رجیستری ویندوز
4 - انجام تمامی کارهایی که ما برای نصب یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی به انها نیاز داریم
5 - ساده بودن محیط برنامه
6 - temeplate های زیبا و جذاب
7 - مشخص کردن فرم هایی که هنگام نصب برنامه نشان داده میشود.
و .....

----------


## sepehr.net

مثل اینکه کسی مشتاق نیست تا من ادامه بدم

----------


## Bahar_HS

با سلام
با توجه به تعریفی که شما کردید ومشکلی که در ساخت ستاپ داشتم، تصمیم گرفتم دانلودش کنم،اینطور که من دیدم این نرم افزار چیزی حدود 452MB حجم داره  ،با سیستمی که من دارم یعنی چیزی حدود 3 ساعت ، که منصرف شدم ،

به هر حال از لطفی که کردید واین نرم افزار رو معرفی کردید ،سپاسگزارم.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

من دنبالش هستم دانلود كنم لينك دانلود بديد دانلود كنيم  تا بعد بريم برسي و مشكلات و اموزش غيره

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این نرم افزار ساخت شرکت مایکروسافته


InstallAware ربطی به مایکروسافت نداره!

همچین آش دهن سوزی هم نیست. اکثر کارهایی که انجام میده را میشه به راحتی با نرم افزار رایگان InnoSetup هم انجام داد، البته InnoSetup ویژگی هایی مثل پشتیبانی از فارسی و راست-به-چپ هم داره که توی این برنامه ها پیدا نمیشه.

توضیحات مربوط به قابلیت های InnoSetup:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...1&postcount=30

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد اين نرم افزار بانك SQL هم نصب مكنه  اموزشهم  هست خصوصا نصب بانك ُSQL

ممنون اگه راهنماي كنيد

براي دانلود هم من اينجا روفتم حلا كدوم فايل بگيرم كه باهم شروع بكار كنم

راستي باين نرم افزار ميشه براي vbهم استفاده كرد مثلا پروژه وبي بديم فايلهاي مورد نيلز خودش پيدا كنه واد كنه

----------


## sepehr.net

این نرم افزار قابلیت های راست به چپ و فونت فارسی رو کامل پشتیبانی میکنه و از این لحاظ مشکلی نداره در ضمن حق با شمایت این نرم افزار ربطی به مایکروسافت نداره(من اشتباه کردم) من کاری نبوده که با این نرم افزار نتونم انجام بدم اگه شما با این نرم افزار مشکلی رو نتونستین حل کنین بگید تا ما هم بدونیم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این نرم افزار قابلیت های راست به چپ و فونت فارسی رو کامل پشتیبانی میکنه و از این لحاظ مشکلی نداره


قابلیت ترجمه داره، ولی امکان راست-به-چپ فکر نکنم داشته باشه.




> اگه شما با این نرم افزار مشکلی رو نتونستین حل کنین بگید تا ما هم بدونیم


من از نسخه Expressاش که به همراه دلفی نصب میشد استفاده کردم؛ *بیش از حد* محدود بود!
در قیاس با InnoSetup تنها چیزهایی که درش جالب بود، یکی امکان Patch باینری بود، یکی هم اینکه برای یکپارچه کردن نصب برخی اجزاء مثل .Net Framework یا MS SQL Server Express Edition نیازی نبود که کاربر کار خاصی انجام بده. البته این کار هم با InnoSetup امکان پذیره، ولی باید براش اسکریپت نوشت. بعضی از کارها مثل Attach بانک اطلاعاتی به SQL Server هم ظاهرا درش بصورت اسکریپت نویسی ممکن هست، که این هم در InnoSetup هست.
در InnoSetup امکان ساخت فرم های جدید هست، در InstallAware Express که همچین قابلیتی وجود نداره، ولی در نسخه کاملا ظاهرا امکان تغییر فرم ها وجود داره، ولی انعطاف پذیری اش برای من کاملا روشن نیست.

در هر حال، InstallAware یک نرم افزار چند صد دلاری هست، در حالی که InnoSetup یک نرم افزار Open-Source هست که بسیاری از قابلیت های InstallAware یا InstallShield را بطور رایگان فراهم میکنه.

----------


## sepehr.net

من تا حالا با innosetup کار نکردم ولی در نسخه ی کامل install aware هیچ گونه محدودیتی وجود نداره و قابلیت rtl هم داره.



> در نسخه کاملا ظاهرا امکان تغییر فرم ها وجود داره، ولی انعطاف پذیری اش برای من کاملا روشن نیست.


این برنامه دقیقا مثل یک نرم افزار برنامه نویسی فرم رو در اختیارت قرار میده تا تمامی جزئیات اون را بتونی تغییر بدی. شما میتونی دقیقا فرم های setup را مشابه تم برنامه طراحی کنی بدون هیج مشکلی.



> برای یکپارچه کردن نصب برخی اجزاء مثل .Net Framework یا MS SQL Server Express Edition نیازی نبود که کاربر کار خاصی انجام بده.


در این نرم افزار برای نصب  sqlیا فرم ورک و ... فقط کافیه که شما جلوی نام گزینه ی مورد نظر رو تیک بزنی
خودش بقیه ی کار ها رو انجام میده . من در کمتر نرم افزاری این امکان رو دیدم.
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم که نسخه ی کامل این نرم افزار رو برای یک بار هم که شده تهیه کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم که نسخه ی کامل این نرم افزار رو برای یک بار هم که شده تهیه کنید.


من سالها ست که به InnoSetup سوئیچ کردم. مهمترین قابلیتی که یک برنامه Setup ساز فراهم میکنه، قابلیت اسکریپت نویسی و Customization آن هست. InnoSetup هم در این زمینه مثل یک نرم افزار تجاری امکانات خوبی ارائه میکنه. البته ممکن هست که بعضی کارها در نرم افزارهای تجاری آسانتر باشه، ولی برای کارهای حرفه ایی باز هم نیاز به اسکریپت نویسی هست و امکانات گرافیکی آنها در همچین پروژه هایی کمتر بکار می آیند. توی پروژه های خیلی بزرگ، یکی از اصلی ترین مزیت های نرم افزارهایی مثل InstallAware خدمات پشتیبانی آنها هست که مسلما در ایران با توجه به اینکه نرم افزار خریداری نمیشه، اون امکان هم وجود نخواهد داشت.

از اینها گذشته، InnoSetup با دلفی نوشته شده و Open-source هست، اگر روزی به فرض توسعه داده نشه، یا قابلیتی که من میخوام را ارائه نکنه، میتونم با صرف مقداری وقت، خودم سورسش را تغییر بدم و آن را کامپایل کنم. من ازش راضی هستم، چه از امکاناتش، چه سرعت و قابلیت فشرده سازی اش.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

خوب دوستان نگفتيد براي vbهم ميشه استفاده كرد يا فقط اختصاص دلفي مي باشه  بعد لينك دانلود كه دادم درست يا خير

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خوب دوستان نگفتيد براي vbهم ميشه استفاده كرد يا فقط اختصاص دلفي مي باشه  بعد لينك دانلود كه دادم درست يا خير


یک برنامه ساخت Setup وابسته به یک زبان برنامه نویسی خاص نیست. شما می تونید هر چیزی را با آن نصب کنید، می خواد برنامه VB باشه، یا هر چیز دیگه.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

درصورت امكان يك برنامه خوب با امكانت عالي  براي ستاب سازي معرفي كنيد البته اينستال شيلد نمخوام چون مخوام امكانات فارسي و نصب sqlراهم ساپورت كن اينك دانلود بديد 
ممنون ميشم اگه اين لطف بكنيد

----------


## sepehr.net

اگه اینترنت پر سرعت دارید بهتون install aware یا InnoSetup (بنا به فرمایش دوستمان) رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
البته ولی اگه ندارین اینستال شیلد رو از بازار تهیه کنید. چون من نرم افزار install aware رو در بازار تا حالا ندیدم
البته حجم این نرم افزار بالاست
من سعی میکنم یک لینک سالم از این نرم افزار رو پیدا کنم

----------


## sepehr.net

اینم لینک برنامه برای دانلود installaware studio admin
http://www.brothersoft.com/installaw...oad-45908.html
http://www.download3000.com/download...reg-11486.html

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه اینترنت پر سرعت دارید بهتون install aware یا InnoSetup (بنا به فرمایش دوستمان) رو پیشنهاد میکنم.


InnoSetup حجمی نداره؛ خودش کمتر از 2 مگ هست، Plug-inهاش هم هر کدوم چند صد کیلوبایت تا 2-3 مگابایت هستند. کلا همه با هم به 10 مگ هم نمی رسند.
علت زیاد بودن حجم InstallAware بسته های سایر نرم افزارها ست که با خودش حمل میکنه، مثل SQL Server Express Editon, IE 7, MS .Net Framework 2, Framework 1.1, MDAC, و... در واقع یکی دو گیگابایت فقط این برنامه ها میشند. فایل های خودش نباید بیشتر از 100 تا 200  مگ باشه.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ميشه لينك مستقيم براي دانلود نرم افزار InnoSetup نيز قرار بديد  ممنون ميشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> لينك مستقيم براي دانلود نرم افزار InnoSetup نيز قرار بديد


در کادر جستجوی گوگل بنویسید InnoSetup.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

كشتم لينكي در اينجا پيدا كردم اين  اما نميدونم كدوم دانلود كنم  امكان داره كمك كنيد

----------


## sepehr.net

این هم لینک کامل برای دانلود این نرم افزار  ورژن 7 با حجم 452 mb
http://www.installaware.com/gwinnett..._admin_sfx.exe

----------


## marijoon

من مي خوام يه برنامهC#‎ رو با اين نرم افزار Setup كنم ولي روش كار رو ياد ندارم. اگه واسم مرحله به مرحله توضيح بدي ممنون مي شم.

----------


## sepehr.net

حتما شما این نرم افزار را تهیه کردین ؟

----------


## sepehr.net

برای ساخت یک Setup ساده با نرم افزار InstallAware به صورت زیر عمل میکنیم :
  1-پس از باز کردن برنامه از کادری که ظاهر میشود گزینه ی Project Wizard را انتخاب میکنیم و آدرس قرار گیری پروژه رو تعیین میکنیم
  2-پس از انتخاب OK در کادری که باز میشود مشخصات پروژه از جمله نام ، نسخه ، سازنده و ... رو تعیین میکنیم.
  3-در صفحه ی بعدی مشخصاتی که سیستم عامل باید داشته باشد مثل مقدار فضایی که برنامه احتیاج دارد ، نسخه ی ویندوز و ... رو مشخص میکنیم.
  4-پس از زدن next صفحه ایی باز میشود که در ان میتوان برنامه رو قسمت بندی کرد . با این امکان کاربر میتواند انتخاب کند که چه قسمتی از برنامه رو نصب کند و چه قسمتی احتیاج به نصب ندارد
  5-در صفحه ی بعد شما باید فایلهای برنامه تون رو برای ساخت setup مشخص کنید
  6-در صفحه ی بعد شما میتوانید میانبر هایی رو برای برنامه ی خود بسازید
  7-اگر برنامه ی شما احتیاج به ساخت کلیدی در رجیستری دارد ، در این قسمت باید ساخته شود
  8-در کادر بعدی که نمایش داده میشود شما میتوانید شکل ظاهری setup خود را مشخص کنید و تنظیمات مربوط به فرم های ستاپ برنامه رو مشخص کنید
  9-و در کادر اخر شما نوع فایل ستاپ برنامه رو تعیین میکنین. با زدن Next برنامه شروع به ساخت فایل ستاپ میکند.
  این آسان ترین راه برای ساخت فایل ستاپ بود. اگر شما میخواهین به صورت حرفه ایی ستاپ بسازین از Wizard برنامه استفاده نکنین. 
  البته در آینده ایی نچندان دور آموزش تصویری ساخت ستاپ به صورت حرفه ایی رو برای شما روی سایت قرار میدم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من یک مشکلی دارم نمیدونم از installaware هست یا نه.برنامه ای که نوشتم با دلفی هست و گزارشات اون با فست ریپورت. وقتی فایل setup درست میکنم و فایلها رو از طریق Setup  روی سیستم مشتری کپی میکنم ، روی بعضی از سیستمها وقتی کاربر میخواد گزارشات رو ببینه پیغام access violation بهش میده. ولی وقتی فایل اجرایی رو دستی کپی میکنم مشکلی نداره.نمیدونم مشکلش چیه؟

----------


## sepehr.net

من تا حالا به این مشکل برخورد نکردم!!!.

----------


## marijoon

ممنون از توضيحاتتون؛ من اين نرم افزارو خيلي وقته تهيه كردم ولي استفاده ازش رو ياد نداشتم تا اينكه اينجا ديدم يكي هست كه بتونه كمكم كنه. مراحلي رو كه شما توضيح داده بودين من انجام دادم . با اين كار يه فايل Setup ساخته مي شه كه بعد نصبش با اجراي برنامه نصب شده وارد پروژه ام كه Setup كردمش نميشه و پيغام Uninstall مي ده.
من مي خوام يه Setup بسازم كه باهاش پروژه ام روي هر سيستمي نصب بشه در ضمن يه Autorun هم مي خوام بسازم كه روي هر سيستمي بالا بياد. در غير اين صورت پروژه ام نياز به يه عالمه نرم افزارهاي جانبي واسه بالا اومدن داره.
اگه كمكم كنيد ممنون مي شم.

----------


## sepehr.net

من دقیقا مشکل شما رو متوجه نشدم !!!
پس از ساخت ستاپ برنامتون اجرا نمیشه؟ ممنون میشم پیغامی که میده رو اینجا قرار بدید تا معلوم بشه که مشکل از چیه؟
اگه میشه بگید پروژتون شامل چه چیزهاییه تا ببینیم که این نرم افزار میتونه این کارها رو انجام بده یا نه!

----------


## marijoon

بعد نصب Setup پروژه ام وقتي از All Programs ميام تا پروژه ام رو اجرا كنم وقتي رو نام انتخابيش كليك مي كنم گزينه Uninstall (Project Name) mجلوش باز ميشه در صورتيكه من مي خوام اجراشو ببينم.
توي پروژه ام از كامپوننتاي DotNetBar استفاده كردم و يكسري فايل  swf  هم توش گذاشتم. واسه اجرا شدن پروژه ام بايد روي سيستم علاوه بر DotNetFreamWork،نرم افزار DotNetBar  هم نصب باشه.مي خوام يه جوري ستاپ شه تا لازم نباشه واسه ارائه پروژه ام اينهمه نرم افزار نصب كنم.

----------


## sepehr.net

حتما تو مراحل ساخت ستاپ کاری رو انجام دادید که به این مشکل برخورد کردین. من تا چند وقت دیگه یک آموزش کامل برای کار با این نرم افزار قرار میدم.

----------


## khadem1386

> برای ساخت یک Setup ساده با نرم افزار InstallAware به صورت زیر عمل میکنیم :
>   1-پس از باز کردن برنامه از کادری که ظاهر میشود گزینه ی Project Wizard را انتخاب میکنیم و آدرس قرار گیری پروژه رو تعیین میکنیم
>   2-پس از انتخاب OK در کادری که باز میشود مشخصات پروژه از جمله نام ، نسخه ، سازنده و ... رو تعیین میکنیم.
>   3-در صفحه ی بعدی مشخصاتی که سیستم عامل باید داشته باشد مثل مقدار فضایی که برنامه احتیاج دارد ، نسخه ی ویندوز و ... رو مشخص میکنیم.
>   4-پس از زدن next صفحه ایی باز میشود که در ان میتوان برنامه رو قسمت بندی کرد . با این امکان کاربر میتواند انتخاب کند که چه قسمتی از برنامه رو نصب کند و چه قسمتی احتیاج به نصب ندارد
>   5-در صفحه ی بعد شما باید فایلهای برنامه تون رو برای ساخت setup مشخص کنید
>   6-در صفحه ی بعد شما میتوانید میانبر هایی رو برای برنامه ی خود بسازید
>   7-اگر برنامه ی شما احتیاج به ساخت کلیدی در رجیستری دارد ، در این قسمت باید ساخته شود
>   8-در کادر بعدی که نمایش داده میشود شما میتوانید شکل ظاهری setup خود را مشخص کنید و تنظیمات مربوط به فرم های ستاپ برنامه رو مشخص کنید
> ...


سلام به نظر من این قسمت مهم ترین قسمت این تاپیک است و دست شما درد نکنه
فقط بگید اگر بخواهیم net framework 2 یا 3.5 را اضافه کنیم باید چه کار کنیم
که اول چک کنه و دوم اگر نداشت نصب کنه 

با تشکر

----------


## sepehr.net

باید از جدید ترین نسخه ی این نرم افزار استفاده کنید

----------


## khadem1386

آیا InstallAware 7 Release 2
خوبه؟
نکته بعدی من از این منو که هم در پایین  عکسش هست. استفاده کردم ولی هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته
چون در واقع مشکل اصلی من درست کردن یک ستاپ برای vb.net.2008 هست.

----------


## khadem1386

در مورد این من در اینجا این قسمت را تیک زدم ولی
فقط چک می کنه که آیا فریم ورک 2 نصب هست یا نه،ولی اگر نصب نباشه خودش نصب نمی کنه 


چه باید بکنم تا خودش نصب بکنه 

در قسمت update نیز می خواد download کنه که 197mg است این در حالی است که من در هارد خودم فایلهای exe دارم که فریم ورک را نصب می کنه دیکه نمی خوام دانلودش کنم تازه اگر بخواهد هم دانلود کنه شماره 3.5 را می خواد بریزه که نظر من هر چه ورژن آن کمتر باشه بهتر چون هجم این جدید ها خیلی زیاده که برای برنامه ساده ی من لوزومی نداره

هدف من :
یک- چک کنه ببینه آیا ویندوز میزبان فریم ورک2 داره یا نه 
دو -اگر نداشت خوب این فریم ورک را نصب کنه

تشکر

----------


## sepehr.net

این به خاطر اینه که شما از نسخه ی ناقص این نرم افزار دارین استفاده میکنین
اگه از نسخه ی کاملش استفاده کنید این مشکل رو دیگه ندارین
مشاهده میکنید که در همین نسخه دات نت فرم ورک 3 رو هم داره یعنی 2008 رو هم ساپورت میکنه

----------


## khadem1386

آیا می توانم بهش بگم که مثلا این فایل exe را که براش مشخص می کنم قبل از اینکه setup را انجام بده خودش نصب کنه بعد فایل ها ی setup را شروع به نصب کنه؟

من در هارد خودم انواع فریم وررک ها را دارم چگونه می توانم این فایلها را به این برنامه معرفی کنم؟( تا در مرحله اول setup از اونها استفاده کنه.)

با تشکر

----------


## khadem1386

به نظر شما نسخه کامل بصورت dvd هست یا cd چون من cd را دارم.
همانطور که گفتم از ورژن InstallAware 7 Release 2 استفاده می کنم آیا این آخرین ورژن هست؟

----------


## sepehr.net

> به نظر شما نسخه کامل بصورت dvd هست یا cd چون من cd را دارم.


والا من این نرم افزار رو دانلود کردم و خبری از cd یا dvd بودنش ندارم فقط نسخه ی کامل اون 452 مگابایت حجم داره



> آیا می توانم بهش بگم که مثلا این فایل exe را که براش مشخص می کنم قبل از اینکه setup را انجام بده خودش نصب کنه بعد فایل ها ی setup را شروع به نصب کنه؟


فکر نمیکنم بتونه همچین کاری کنه!!! (اگر هم بتونه من بلد نیستم)



> من در هارد خودم انواع فریم وررک ها را دارم چگونه می توانم این فایلها را به این برنامه معرفی کنم؟( تا در مرحله اول setup از اونها استفاده کنه.)


شما یک کار میتونین بکنید. اینکه فرم ورک ها رو در قسمت فایل های برنامه تون کپی کنید و در هنگام نصب برنامه اونها رو هم نصب کنید که روش خوبی نیست بهترین راه اینه که نسخه کامل این نرم افزار رو تهیه کنید

----------


## sepehr.net

این هم آموزشی که قولش رو داده بودم
البته این آموزش برای افرادیه که میخوان یک ستاپ ساده رو بسازن. حجم اون 6.14 مگابایته
میتونین از لینک زیر دانلود کنین
http://www.programing.ir/Install.rar

----------


## شرلوک هلمز

من مدتی پیش تقاضای اموزشInstall Aware  را دادم اما هیچ کس پیدا نشد در installshild  مشکل اضافه کردن دیتا بیس وجود داره البته منظورم غیر فعال بودن اونه ما کلی Cd و dvd خریدیم بازم نشد من Install Aware رو دارم اما sql وبانک را نمیدونم چطور اضاه کنم

----------


## pmn.asd

سلام
من يه مشكلي تو installAware دارم كه اميد وارم بتونيد راه حلي براش بدين.

وقتي من متون درون فرم ها رو به متون فارسي تبديل مي كنم. در موقع نصب برنامه به جاي متون اصلي فقط كاراكتر '?' مياره. مگر اينكه بريم از از مسير
Control panel > language > Advance 
گزينه non-Unicode رو رو فارسي قرار بديم كه اونم آخرش يه رستارت مي خواد. خلاصه كلي دردسر ايجاد مي كنه.
نمي دونم ميشه راهي براي اين مشكل پيدا كرد يا نه.
البته من چند تا برنامه نصب فارسي كه كه اين مشكل رو نداره ديدم پس حتما يه راه حلي داره ( مطمئنم كه تو اين برنامه ها از تصوير به جاي متن استفاده نشده).

آي قربون قد و بالات برم. ببين چيكار مي كني :لبخند:

----------


## maedeh-t

سلام
من دنبال یک نرم افزاری می گشتم که بتونم باهاش SQL Server 2008 رو به صورت خودکار نصب کنم بدون اینکه لازم باشه یک نفر تنظیماتش رو موقع نصب به صورت دستی انجام بده. نرم افزار InstallAware  رو به من معرفی کردند.
می خواستم ببینم با این نرم فزار حتما نسخه کامل sql 2008 رو می تونم نصب کنم؟
بعدشم اینکه من نسخه آزمایشی 13 مگابایتیشو دانلود کردم(ورژن 9). اما موقع نصب یک سری فایل رو دانلود می کنه که من هر چی صبر کردم دیدم انگار تمومی نداره و کنسلش کردم. چون نسخه آزمایشی هست اینطوریه؟ من باید چی کار کنم؟
*ممنون می شم اگه زودتر راهنماییم کنید*

راستی اون دو تا لینک که گذاشته بودید نسخه کامل InstallAware هست؟ مگه نسخه کاملش 1.4 گیگ نیست؟
اگه با نسخه آزمایشی فایل ستاپ بسازیم وقتی نرم افزار expire شد اون فایل ستاپ هم از کار میفته؟ من فقط می خوام برای نصب خودکار sqlیه فایل ستاپ بسازم و بعد هم دیگه باهاش کاری ندارم. لازمه نسخه کاملشو دانلود کنم؟

----------


## sorenamusic

سلام
اگه میشه یک آموزش جامعرو معرفی کنین . من شدیدا بهش نیاز دارم .
ورژن 9 رو هم دانلود کردم .

----------


## sorenamusic

سلام
خانوم  شما باید خیلی صبر می کردین 
من تا آخر دانلود منتظر موندم
حجم زیادی داره .
اما محدودیتی نداره وقتی کل فایل هاشو دربافت کنین.
بهترین راه اینه اگهadsl دارین . توی زمان رایگانتون بذارین دانلود بشه .

----------


## sedehi

> سلام
> من دنبال یک نرم افزاری می گشتم که بتونم باهاش SQL Server 2008 رو به صورت خودکار نصب کنم بدون اینکه لازم باشه یک نفر تنظیماتش رو موقع نصب به صورت دستی انجام بده. نرم افزار InstallAware  رو به من معرفی کردند.
> می خواستم ببینم با این نرم فزار حتما نسخه کامل sql 2008 رو می تونم نصب کنم؟
> بعدشم اینکه من نسخه آزمایشی 13 مگابایتیشو دانلود کردم(ورژن 9). اما موقع نصب یک سری فایل رو دانلود می کنه که من هر چی صبر کردم دیدم انگار تمومی نداره و کنسلش کردم. چون نسخه آزمایشی هست اینطوریه؟ من باید چی کار کنم؟
> *ممنون می شم اگه زودتر راهنماییم کنید*
> 
> راستی اون دو تا لینک که گذاشته بودید نسخه کامل InstallAware هست؟ مگه نسخه کاملش 1.4 گیگ نیست؟
> اگه با نسخه آزمایشی فایل ستاپ بسازیم وقتی نرم افزار expire شد اون فایل ستاپ هم از کار میفته؟ من فقط می خوام برای نصب خودکار sqlیه فایل ستاپ بسازم و بعد هم دیگه باهاش کاری ندارم. لازمه نسخه کاملشو دانلود کنم؟



این برنامه را میتوان در دو حالت دانلود کرد .

1 -                       *Web Based* Download:                       13 MB - 1.53 GB
2- *Single File* Download:                       1.47 GB

در حالت اول شما برنامه را با امکانات اولیه برنامه نصب می کنید و بر اساس نیاز اون را آپدیت میکنید مثلا اگه .Net Framework 4 را به اون اضافه میکنید 

در حالت دوم شما تمام امکانات برنامه یکجا دانلود میکنید

ولی حتما یادتون باشه که Add-In VS2010 را حتما دانلود کنید تا کارتون برای ساخت برنامه نصب خیلی ساده تر بشه .


برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر مراجعه کنید به لینک زیر :

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=1#post1126498

----------


## ho2o2oo

سلام دوستان چطور می شه در این برنامه مشکل ??? رو در تایپ فارسی حل کرد . ممنونم پیشاپیش .

----------


## asheykh

> این به خاطر اینه که شما از نسخه ی ناقص این نرم افزار دارین استفاده میکنین
> اگه از نسخه ی کاملش استفاده کنید این مشکل رو دیگه ندارین
> مشاهده میکنید که در همین نسخه دات نت فرم ورک 3 رو هم داره یعنی 2008 رو هم ساپورت میکنه


سلام 
خلیی خوشم اومد فقط  میگم چون تا من میام یاد بگیرم که چطوری باهاش کار کنم گفتم که از آخرین نسخش استفاده کنم !!
عزیز دل توی یک سایت یه سری لینک دانلود از آخرین نسخه نرم افزار  InstallAware 17 دیدم که حجمش حدود 2gb !!!
اگه زحمت نیست یه نگاه بنداز ببین همین نرم افزاره که شما میگه یا نه و اگه هست نسخه کاملشو گذاشتن یا نه 
اینم لینکشه :  
http://www.iran-eng.com/showthread.p...30#post6761730
با تشکر

----------


## saleh92

من که میگم از Advanced Installer استفاده کنید بعدا نتیجشو میفهمید

----------


## maysamdata

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان گلم.
من تقریبا تجربه کار با تمامی ستاپ ساز ها را دارم . در یک کلمه باید بگویم که اگر اینستال شیلد نسخه های جدیدش (برای اینکه add-on های جدید را داشته باشد) کرکش بود ، به جرات و قاطعانه می گویم که کار با نرم افزارهای دیگر وقت تلف کردن و بیراهه رفتن بود ! واقعا کاملترین ، استانداردترین و بهترین ستاپ ساز است. ولی چه کنیم که کرکش نیست و بنابراین گزینه های دیگری مطرح می شود برای رفع نیازهایمان ! اینکه گزینه های دیگر کدام بهتر است ، مثال می زنم : مثل یک گوشی می مونه ، اگه خدای امکاناتم باشه ولی استفاده درست و به موقع از آن را بلد نباشیم ، مفتم نمی ارزه! inno setup به نظر من بچه کوچکی است که بعضی ها خوب یاد گرفته اند که از آن چگونه استفاده کنند ! پس تمام خواسته هایشان را عملی می کنند! advance installer نوجوانی هست که خوب کار انجام میده! ماشالله خوش بر و روهم هست ، ولی اگه حجم کاریی که می خواهی ازش بکشی زیاد باشه یه مقدار زود رنجه و خلاصه نقایی می زنه که اعصاب آدمو خورد می کنه ! به نظر من یکم فانتزی تا کاری ! ولی قابل تحسینه ! اما install aware بزرگ هست نه به بزرگی اینستال شیلد ! ولی زور بازوی خوبی داره و می شه گفت حرفه ایی ! آموزش همه ستاپ سازها هم تقریبا روالشون مثل همه ! یکم باید چشمهاتونو زحمت بدین و فایل help شون رو بخونید ! به هر حال کسی که کدنویسی بلده ، ستاپ سازی نباید براش سخت باشه.به هر حال تصمیم گیرنده شما هستید که کدام ستاپ ساز و بیشتر باهاش ارتباط برقرار می کنید! یادش بخیر چه روزای خوبی با اینستال شیلد داشتم ........

----------


## maysamdata

راستی یادم رفت بگم که سافت گذر install aware 17  را با کرکش داره ! بدرود....

----------


## fateme65

نشد! لینکه اشتباهه؟




> این هم آموزشی که قولش رو داده بودم
> البته این آموزش برای افرادیه که میخوان یک ستاپ ساده رو بسازن. حجم اون 6.14 مگابایته
> میتونین از لینک زیر دانلود کنین
> http://www.programing.ir/Install.rar

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من تونستم بایه بدبختی installaware 18 رو از سایتش دانلود کنم ولی پسورد راه اندازش رو گیر نیاوردم لطفا" اگه کسی داره بزاره

----------


## mohammad_2039

با سلام به دوستان گرامی
کسی آموزش جدید از این نرم افزار سراغ نداره ؟؟ اون لینک قبلی کار نمیکنه !!

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام ...
منم کلی گشتم که یه جوری با اینستال شیلد ، ستاپ فارسی یشازم ! -چیزی هم پیدا نکردم-
فقط دو تا سوال : (چون تازه کارم)
1- اگه این از اینستال شیلد بهتره با این همه قابلیت چرا اون معروف تره ؟
2- با ویژوال استادیو 2010 و 2012 مشکلی نداره ؟
اگه ردیفه دانلودش کنم ؟

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام
من نسخه install aware studio admin 15 رو دان کردم ... تقریبا 2/5 گیگ ...
لطفا :
1- پلاگین adds-in to visual studio 2012 رو برا دان پیدا نکردم !
2- چطور یه فرم دلخواه طراحی کنم ... دیگه خسته شدم از بس با skin های install shield کار کردم ؟ (آموزش pdf یا چیز دیگه ای اگر سراغ دارید دریغ نفرمایید)
ممنون

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام ...
چرا یه آموزش درست درمون نمیزارین ؟ (البته طلب کار نیستم ها)
ولی وقتی از یه نرم افزار تعریف میکنید یه آموزش هم حداقل بزارین  :عصبانی:  
2/5 گیگ دانلود کردم ... 3 گیگ رو هارد جا گرفته ... آخرشم مثل اینستال شیلد نه میتونم فارسی بنویسم ، نه یه عکس اضافه کنم و ...  :تشویق:

----------


## sohrab08

من دانلود کردم اما موقع نصب پسورد میخواد :گریه:

----------

